# Peterborough @ The National Motorhome Show Peterborough



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The National Motorhome Show Peterborough in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire starting 16/04/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=633

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

jetski has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

janet1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

suedew has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

nomad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

amydan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rodders184 (Nov 2, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

rodders184 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

wakk44 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stevem (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

stevem has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Numptymum (Oct 6, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Numptymum has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Bernies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## daisyduck (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

daisyduck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

trevorf has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bottleys (May 31, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

bottleys has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## boyze (Jul 8, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

boyze has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've just paid for the tickets. Can somebody confirm me please.

See you there
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

Baron1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

ballymoss has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

G7UXG has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Dixi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Camdoon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

JUST A REMINDER FOLKS THAT YOU ONLY HAVE TILL MONDAY 10AM 30TH MARCH TO BOOK FOR THIS SHOW

There are an awful lot of you still unconfirmed on the rally list



Jacquie


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Peterborough show*

Hi Jacquie

I have lost confirmation e/mail have booked and paid please can you confirm me

Regards

dixi


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dixi said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> I have lost confirmation e/mail have booked and paid please can you confirm me
> 
> ...


Ok thanks John all confirmed:smile2:

Anybody else want confirming???

Jacquie


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Registered interest but didn't receive the email with the link or a post here, am on the attendees list however. Paid with warners so please confirm.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Jacquie,

Have booked and paid Warners for Peterborough show.

Can you please confirm me?

Regards,

Paul.


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Jacquie,


Registered interest, paid up with Warners and tried confirming from email but don't know if we are confirmed or not, could you please add us to the list.


Thanks


Clive


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok guys all confirmed now:smile2: thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Agilityman said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Have booked and paid Warners for Peterborough show.
> 
> ...


Paul you hadn't put yourself on the list but ive now added you on and all confirmed

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

STILL 17 UNCONFIIRMED ON THE LIST:frown2:




Jacquie


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

Can somebody confirm us as we have booked and paid warners


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi, 


Can anyone advise what is the latest time for arrival on Thursday 16th April please? 


Many thanks,


****


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

**** said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone advise what is the latest time for arrival on Thursday 16th April please?


Hi

According to the Campers Info on Warners website :-
Gates will close at 9pm on Thursday and Friday evenings, subject to weather conditions.

Hope that helps


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Those still unconfirmed on the rally list are

suedew
amydan
rosalan
jennie
rodders184
Bernies
smurfinguk
bottleys
Baron1
freda2800
MJP8008
Billina
koyli
****

Have any of you now booked please???

*BOOKING CLOSES ON 30TH MARCH AT 10AM

*If any more of you are going please add yourselves to the rally list a.s.a.p and get booking with Warners

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi
> 
> According to the Campers Info on Warners website :-
> Gates will close at 9pm on Thursday and Friday evenings, subject to weather conditions.
> ...


 Thanks Jenny,
Just need to see if we can make it from Eastbourne by then. Don't finish work till late afternoon.

Peter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*You only have 4 more full days to book folks

*those still unconfirmed on the rally list are

suedew
amydan
rosalan
rodders184
Bernies
smurfinguk
bottleys
Baron1
freda2800
MJP8008
Billina
koyli
****
BobandLin
Alanandsue

Have any of you now booked please???

*BOOKING CLOSES ON 30TH MARCH AT 10AM

*If any more of you are going please add yourselves to the rally list a.s.a.p and get booking with Warners

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosalan confirmed!

Alan


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

All booked and paid for.
Baron1


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tricky2 Tickets booked and paid.
Rick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*LAST CHANCE FOLKS BOOKING CLOSES AT 10AM TOMORROW FOR PETERBOROUGH

Those still unconfirmed are

*
suedew
amydan
rodders184
Bernies
smurfinguk
bottleys
freda2800
MJP8008
koyli
****
BobandLin
pads69

Have you lot now booked???????????????

Jacquie


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Where will I find my MHF membership number that Warners want to know if I am to come with this select group and not stay in the ruffian section?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> Where will I find my MHF membership number that Warners want to know if I am to come with this select group and not stay in the ruffian section?


just make up a number!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Brock said:


> Where will I find my MHF membership number that Warners want to know if I am to come with this select group and not stay in the ruffian section?


Home page right hand side under Subscriptions is where your member number is or as Boggy says any number will do. Please add youself to the rally list http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=633 as well please

Jacquie


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Booked!

We will stay with the best. 

Lady J, I am now on the ralliers list and will be attending with my missus, Sue, but showing as yet to be confirmed. Presume I'll get an email so I can change it to confirmed.

Sorry to leave it so late.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*PRE BOOKING NOW CLOSED FOR PETERBOROUGH

You can still pay on the gate but you will NOT be allowed to camp in our area

Jacquie
*


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Jackie 
So sorry but we missed the deadline to book with Warners by an hour. We lost track of the date and because we had limited internet access by the time we got through it was too late😒. We will be there however we will be stuck in the public field. We will come over to visit. Hope you and John are well. See you April
Resa and Eric


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

smurfinguk said:


> Hi Jackie
> So sorry but we missed the deadline to book with Warners by an hour. We lost track of the date and because we had limited internet access by the time we got through it was too late😒. We will be there however we will be stuck in the public field. We will come over to visit. Hope you and John are well. See you April
> Resa and Eric


Ok thanks Resa I will take you off the list not sure if we will be there yet

Jacquie


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

For anyone attending and in need of a curry:

http://www.spicelandbuffetsawtry.com/index.html

This curry house is 5 miles South of Peterborough on the road running alongside the A1.

They have no licence and have no corkage for any booze you bring and drink.

It is a buffet to a good standard with a good variety of dishes.

The car park is large enough to accommodate vans. It is at the back of the petrol station.

Various discounts for booking and oldies etc.


----------



## 4156ericr (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, booking was already closed at Warners so will just have to turn up at the show.
Regards 4156ericr.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

4156ericr said:


> Sorry, booking was already closed at Warners so will just have to turn up at the show.
> Regards 4156ericr.


Ok thanks for letting us know I will take you off the rally list

Jacquie


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Just for the record my tickets arrived to day don't see my name on the attendees list
But we shall be there 
See you all soon. 
Jim.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Did you add your name to the list of rally attendees and did you affiliate yourself with MHF when you booked with Warners?

If the answer to the former question is no that will explain the absence of your name from the list and if the answer to the latter question is no you will be in the General Camping area and not be with the MHF crew.

Ian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

When this happens (if it has happened) is there no appeal to Warners, after all he has paid more than the club price. Although it is possible that like some others, he may not have had his club membership number available off the new forum page, which would not have been his fault.

Alan


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Yea I am booked into MHF so I shall show up on your list from Warners,
I thought I had made a provisional booking on the site but don't look like I did but definitely booked in with facts.

Ps Alan there is no such thing as appeal when it comes to Warners they once spent a hour searching for me when we tried to move up to the club pitch despite the fact that there were two members phoned Lady J to say that they could not make the rally
Warners just said no you can not move and if you are not back where you came from my staff shall escort you off the site
When we meet up next ask me the rest of the story


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just had Warners list of our attendees and we do seem to have a few on our list that Warners don't have on their list:surprise: and Warners have a couple we don''t have:frown2: well nothing unusual is it :grin2:

On our list are the following who are *NOT *on Warners list

*mushy
rodders184
BobandLin
koyli
****
bottleys

*If you six have booked then please check your tickets and contact Warners if they do not have Motorhomefacts. on them. If I do not hear from any of you then I will delete you from our list.

On Warners list but *NOT *on our list are

*Garsden Reg R64JHJ

*If you could let me know your user name then I can add you to our list

Thanks all

PS Jim I will add you too our list as you are on Warners:wink2:

Jacquie


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

SmurfingUK - sent you a PM


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

SteveandSue said:


> SmurfingUK - sent you a PM


Regarding what? as I only had a pm from Resa saying that they hadnt booked as far as I can remember

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jacqui, John


we'll be arriving first thing Thursday morning.


See you all then


Cheers
Alan & Lyn


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

aldhp21 said:


> Hi Jacqui, John
> 
> we'll be arriving first thing Thursday morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan & Lyn you'll beat us then:grin2: as ballymoss Peter is the marshal for Peterborough, we might make it for tea time though.

If anyone isnt going or not arriving on the day they booked for please let Peter know his mobile number is *0776 103 0117* please do not post on here as he may not have internet.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Hope your all enjoying the sun at Peterborough unfortunately we won't be joining you as our new to us van decided it didnt want to go there:crying:We broke down and now the van is sat in a garage in Mablethorpe:frown2:

Hope to see some of you at Hamble all being well. 


Jac and John


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Thanks*

We must thank Ballymoss for marshalling on a glorious weekend! We hope that is all well with Mrs Ballymoss after her scare. We spent too much ... again, but there you are.

Here's to the next time.

Sundial


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Yes, many thanks to Ballymoss for his efforts over the weekend.

Ian


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Good show, good weather (a bit cold ), and good company.
Thanks to Peter Ballymoss, all who helped with his wife and Jim M 'the cavalry'

Bought some chairs oops

sue


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

We appreciated the time and effort people put in to make the rally a success. So thanks to all involved, especially Lady J and Peter B.


----------

